# ND high school Football



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Who do you guys think will win the Nodak State championship. I sure hope it's not the West Fargo Fudge Packers. Go Bismarck! :beer:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Word G... B to the I to the Z... marck....


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

thats the whitest thing i've ever read...

go fudge packers

Phil


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

It was supposed to... Just had to after readin' Pj's 'G Fizzel' Location... So back up off, dawg...


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

go stanley powers lake and cavalier


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

No one will touch the Packers!! Nice mature nick name there boys!! :eyeroll:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

PJ after watching the packers last weekend you should have been able to tell that no one can beat them. 23 wins in a row, come on now get real. Go packers.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

At a boy Phil you know whats going on. You should go back with me this weekend for the game. Forget PJ he doesnt have a clue. :lol:


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

I bet it's gonna be a good game, keep me posted lyle.

Austin, don't take me that seriously.

Where is the game going to be played -- anyone know ?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

PJ said:


> I sure hope it's not the West Fargo Fudge Packers.


Real Mature there PJ. :down:

I think the Packers will have their way with Bismarck on Saturday. Phil, it's going to be played in the Fargo dome. Anyone planning on going to the game? I have to work to 6:00 on Saturday, when's kick-off at?

Go Packers!!! :beer:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

sorry you didn't sense my sarcasm either pjb.. I shoulda put up a nice big :wink:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Velva is going to fall to the Mighty Lamoure. :beer:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

and caalier is gonna womp
and new rckford is gonan kick some butt


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

And I can't say anything because I will be one of the officials at one of the games!!


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't care how good West Fargo is. I can safely say BHS will hand it to the packers. How do I know this? I've heard "Weston Dressler on the carry" too many times to not know who's gonna win this one. 45-0 final score

uke: WEST FARGO :******: GO DEMONS!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Bismarck may have Dresslor, but West Fargo has Roehl and McNeil. Good luck keeping up with both of them. Bismarck may be able to contain West Fargo for a few quarters but there is no way they can stop them for a whole game.

Jones the game is at 7 or 7:30 i cant remember, but you should come down you can stay at my parents.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Falconer, Falconer...Boy, are you sadly dissillusioned. There is no possible way that Bismark will hold WF to 0. I know you were tongue in cheek on that but you can't seriously think that BHS will beat WF, do you??? Thats the best one I have heard all year!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

OK you Bismark guys...lets hear the props for the Pack!!!! Come on boys....................WHos the champs.

I must say that dressler is one tough kid. If he was a bit bigger he would go to a big time college to play football. That kid is tough!!!


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

Ohhhhhhh Falconer. Waiting for your response, friend.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Ok, I graduated from BHS and went down to the game this Saturday, and yes West Fargo clearly had the better team. They had more depth of talented players. But what I dont think anyone can argue with is that Dressler deserved the senior athlete of the year. The stats arent even comparable, he got screwed :eyeroll: . Good thing is he might come up to play at UND next year. Should be fun watching him in years to come.


----------



## dcrothers (Oct 6, 2002)

I am not a high school football fan, but watched the game and the post game........noticed that the other fellow was awarded the player of the year instead of Dressler. Didn't Dressler have over 2,000 yards rushing? What were the other boy's statistics? I was surprised also, but I really don't know anything about it.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

well folks, I'm dissapointed frankly.Of course WF was the better team, but I just expected more. Well...WHY THE HELL DIDN'T WESTON GET SENIOR ATHLETE OF THE YEAR! Seriously, everyone knows it. You can't rush for over 2000 yards in 12 games and not get it. Oh well, Demons are taking state hockey, and then state basketball.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Good ol' Ben, never gets to cocky... Can't beleive you have the whole Devin thing in your sig, it be crazy homes.... :wink:


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Bachmeier, I think the word your looking for is School Pride. Everybody should read the article by Kerry Collins in the Tribune Today, he summed it up pretty well. :burns:


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Ben, I forgot to tell you, Devin cussed me out today on the fact that there used to be 2 M's in remington...... haha :lol:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Falconer said it. Check it out, quite amazing. http://bismarcktribune.com/articles/200 ... /spt02.txt
Nonetheless, the BHS senior left ...eiving record he set as a sophomore wideout.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes Dressler may have had over 2000 yards rushing, but he was the only offensive player on the team with any better than average numbers. Tyler Roehl had 1500 yards rushing and his teammate Brian McNeil also had 800 and some yards rushing. Roehl and McNeil split the time at running back, so Roehl only got half of the carries. Roehl also had 2 recievers on his team with over 500 yrds recieving, and one of them had 700 plus. I agree fully with you that Dressler is one hell of an athlete but he was the only thing Bismarck had. I believe that if Bismarck would have won the game Dressler may have won the award. Either way both of them are exceptional athletes. Just my opinion.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I didn't pay to much attention to triple A ball but wouldn't dressler being the only thing that bismarck had be more of an insentive for him to win the player of the year. Isn't that what that award is about. I guess in my opinion having to rely on one guy and him getting the job done the way that dressler did would of gotten my vote. Roehl was an impressive player, but some of the reason he put up the numbers that he did is because of the fact that he had other skilled players around him that defenses had to worry about. From what i saw WF had a lot of great weapons, but Bismarck had the best weapon. Which should have amounted to senoir athlete of the year. IMO


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Nicely put 870. What would Bismarck have been like without Dressler? Everyone knows. What did the coach or the opponent team have to focus on the week before playing Bismarck. All they had to do is stop Dressler. Could they, doesn't look like it from the stats. Im not taking anything away from Roehl, great athlete and has a promising future.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

You make a good point, but Roehl had *half *the carries that Dressler had.He had to split time with another player. Dressler was the only one with any significant amount of carries. And the most important stat of them all, Roehl led his team to the State Championship.


----------

